# Vacupress



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

I came across a Vacupress pump and bag at a yard sale and could not pass it up of course. The bag is very thick and I'm assuming that it is vinyl because it smells like a vinyl pool liner. It is 52" x 96" and is has a thick layer of oily grease on the inside and out. Is this normal? Is it something that came from the bag or did someone coat it with this stuff for storage?

I do not see myself using this so I will likely sell it. The pump does not even look like it has been used, It came in the original box with the UPS sticker on it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I wouldn't call that oily layer normal, and it will certainly have to be cleaned off before use. The bag should be clean and dry on the inside, eventually it will get some glue and other stuff on it but the oily material can only cause problems of all kinds if you try to use like that. I store my vinyl bag by rolling it up and tying it with velcro straps. If you ever need to add one, make it a polyurethane one, they are much more flexible and can be easily folded. Sounds like you got a good deal, congrats.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

The grease is a puzzlement, lof. I suggest the trash is the highest and best end for the bag. You wouldn't want that goo on your project and you wouldn't want it traveling through the pump.

I wonder if it has something to do with cooking a turkey

: )

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Mrp27 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi
Been looking to pick a vacupress up to do some veneering at home. Would you be interested in selling it ?
Thx Mrp27


----------

